# Cooking pastry on a Weber



## jillgabriela (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi All

I am entering a Weber Kettle Braai (barbeque) competition.

I would like to make Beef Wellington in the Weber. Please can anyone tell me if this is possible - not sure how the pastry will react tothat cooking environment.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks a million


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I'm putting a copy of this on the Pastry and Baking board, where people might have experience with this sort of question.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Just guessing, but seems to me you could convert the webber to an old-fashioned hearth oven. 

In the old days, a fire was built right in the oven, to preheat it. Then the coals were shoveled out, and the baked goods put in. Seems to me you could replicate that with bricks. Fire bricks would be ideal, but even regular construction bricks would work. The idea is to create thermal mass to hold the heat in.

After the meat is ready, put a few bricks on the grill to heat. Prep the meat, wrap it in the pastry, and return it to the "oven." 

You'll have to experiment to figure how many bricks it takes to reach, and maintain, baking temperature. And you may or may not have to remove the coals once the bricks are heated. Another possibility is to use a pizza stone (or even a large terracota dish) as a tray to hold the meat while it bakes, for additional temperature control.

FWIW, the terms "Fast, Medium, and Slow Oven" now have precise temperature equivilents. But in the old days, before thermometers were common, you determined this by putting your arm in the oven. If you could hold it there comfortably for 20 seconds it was a medium oven (about 350F). If you couldn't, it was a fast oven. And if you could hold it there longer than 20 seconds, you had a slow oven.


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Now there is a twist... I like the idea. I compete here in SC (cept we call em BBQ cookoffs )We often cook the "anything butt BBQ" on a "WeberSmokeyMtn" My peach cobbler has done quite well. Not to mention "smoked deviled eggs"  

None the less I think KYheirloomer is on the right track. The "kettle" is a great grill to controll heat, using the vents in different sequences. This part takes some practice getting used to but it can be done with contant monitoring and opening and closing vents... USE A THERMOMETER for accuracy, the remote models are good for this. Indirect heat is the key here, you could spread charcoal around the perimeter of the kettle or depending on size you could just use one side of the kettle with the coals on the other. You also might want to consider cutting the edges of the puff pastry with decorative cutter to give the elegant wellington a "rustic look" Hey your cooking it on the grill. :crazy: 

Also consider the heat source carefully, many products will give an off flavor, if you know what I mean. You may want to use a lump charcoal vs briquettes. Also do not use ANY type of starter fluid or charcoal with starter fluid in it... yep the old chimney (or coffe can) starter is the best for this. 

Good luck, let us hear how it turns out.


----------

